# Battery question



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Yes a second small battery will work fine. To know how long it would last you need to know the current draw of the light and the AH capacity of the battery, then just divide the AH capacity by the current draw of the light. I would think a 7AH battery would last about 12 hours on a stern light.


----------

